# Cabinet options for a 30L cube



## Imorpher (12 Oct 2019)

Struggling to find anything as there doesn't appear to be that many options... 

I already have an established tank but it's currently on an Ikea set of drawers which isn't ideal and needs to move.

I really like the aquascaper 300 (and generally ADA style) but everywhere around me doesn't seem to sell that model and even online I can't find many places with it and those with it don't want to just sell the cabinet!

So far my options appear to be : 

Buy an Aquascaper 300 cabinet + tank and move aquascape over.
Find somewhere that will sell me an aquscaper 300 cabinet only
Put up with an aqua one cabinet
DIY an ADA style cabinet (If anyone has any guides/examples I might be tempted...)
Is there any options I am missing that are out there?


----------



## tam (12 Oct 2019)

Hire someone to build one for you - sometimes a local handy person can be surprisingly cheap.


----------



## alto (12 Oct 2019)

For some reason the EA 300 was discontinued a year or so ago 

Most decent build tables etc will support a 30cm aquarium 

Some IKEA offerings are fine but check the materials section for composition - 
I’d avoid the “paper foil” products 
(most of their outsider or public use products are built to a different code)


eg, You’ll see some IKEA products in this video (note some maybe modified to improve structural support)


----------



## Imorpher (14 Oct 2019)

tam said:


> Hire someone to build one for you - sometimes a local handy person can be surprisingly cheap.



Not a bad option this actually!



alto said:


> For some reason the EA 300 was discontinued a year or so ago
> 
> Most decent build tables etc will support a 30cm aquarium
> 
> ...




Thanks for the video! I forgot to mention that I had been tempted by a 2x1 Kallax as it's the perfect size, it's just the issue of weight on it


----------



## alto (15 Oct 2019)

A friend has kept quite large Aquariums on the Kallax system 
- choose the high gloss finish as it’s much more water resistant
- build with care (tighten screws gradually in a pattern)
- put in the extra dowels (usually available in a parts area - I’ve no idea why IKEA doesn’t supply sufficient dowels for the “holes”) as this adds extra support 
- look carefully at the build pattern ... a sideways Kallax may have more structure than a top down orientation (unless this has been changed)
- retighten screws after a couple weeks, and then check every 6-12 months 

Immediately wipe up any spills
Make sure it sits level on the floor without any twisting 
You can also add a top board and cross X supports at the back (though none of my acquaintances did so)


----------



## alto (15 Oct 2019)

@doylecolmdoyle did a rather nice Kallax aquarium cabinet  

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/5ft-bookshelf-aquarium-river-scape.52040/page-2


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (23 Oct 2019)

As Alto said just take some care with the kallax cubes and you should be ok, dont let them get wet, go high gloss and brace the back with thin board, this stops sideways movement, never had a issue with my 20g tank on these shelfs, was also loaded up with heavy heavy rocks.


----------

